# Big engines



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

As I expand my knowledge on AF I've been trying to figure out what steam engines came with the bigger engines. I know the 336 and some hudsons I do believe 326 had them but if and what other engines had the. Was there a predominant year AF decided to do bigger engines? Curious behind the history. Also any books anyone would recommend on AF?


----------



## jackmack (Dec 12, 2012)

Add 313 Pacific to the large motor list. I have one of those; also have a 313 small.


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I would be interested in hearing from those of you who have large motor AF locomotives as to how much more powerful they are compared to the small motor versions.

PHM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RookieHudson said:


> As I expand my knowledge on AF I've been trying to figure out what steam engines came with the bigger engines. I know the 336 and some hudsons I do believe 326 had them but if and what other engines had the. Was there a predominant year AF decided to do bigger engines? Curious behind the history. Also any books anyone would recommend on AF?


336...313...326...I think that's it...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

phmo said:


> I would be interested in hearing from those of you who have large motor AF locomotives as to how much more powerful they are compared to the small motor versions.
> 
> PHM


Just watching them run, I can't see any difference between my K335 and 336. I've never done any pulling comparisons with them. I know's there a video on youtube showing 2 336's pulling I believe 150 cars.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

phmo said:


> I would be interested in hearing from those of you who have large motor AF locomotives as to how much more powerful they are compared to the small motor versions.
> 
> PHM


> Outside of them running the same speed with less throttle like flyernut I don't seem to see any big difference. I think the weight of the engine is the biggest factor to run long trains. If the wheels are nice and clean (no grim on them) my old DC 332/334 can pull the same as my 336 big engine with pul-mor wheels. Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> 336...313...326...I think that's it...



Even though they have different brush mountings(side) the late model 21139 and 21140 also have the "big engines". Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Even though they have different brush mountings(side) the late model 21139 and 21140 also have the "big engines". Larry


I forgot about those.. And the reason is they are sooooooooooo pricey I tend to ignore them,lol..


----------

